# Suche möglichkeit ISA Steckkarte und Win XP zu nutzen



## Goldfinger (11. August 2010)

*Suche möglichkeit ISA Steckkarte und Win XP zu nutzen*

Mein Kumpel möchte unbedingt seine alte ISA Karte unter Windows XP zum  laufen bekommen. Als ich ihm nun XP draufspielen wollte bin ich noch vor  der Installation gescheitert. XP liess sich einfach nicht Installieren  obwohl es laut MS mindestanforderungen gehen müsste (wenn auch nur  knapp)

Das aktuelle System ist dieses:

NMC 8TBX+ Sockel A (462)
AMD Duron D800 AUT1B
512MB  DDR Ram

Jetzt ist die frage was er tun kann. Entweder den alten Rechner soweit  fit machen das er die XP Installation durchführt oder einen etwas  aktuelleren PC (AMD 3000+) den ich noch liegen habe nutzen der  allerdings keinen ISA Steckplatz hat. Ich habe im Netz schon nach PCI to  ISA Adaptern gesucht aber nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden.

1. Was könnte im alten PC schuld sein das XP nicht Installiert wird?
2. Wo kann man solche PCI to ISA Steckkarten bekommen und sind die problemlos verwendbar?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Psytis (11. August 2010)

*AW: Suche möglichkeit ISA Steckkarte und Win XP zu nutzen*

OT: man was für ein uralt teil^^ war mir am anfang net ganz sicher was ISA war, hab dann extra in wikipedia nachschaun müssen.

BT:
was war denn das problem bei der Installation?
bzw was is das für ne karte die er unbedingt verwenden will?


----------



## Lexx (11. August 2010)

*AW: Suche möglichkeit ISA Steckkarte und Win XP zu nutzen*

neugierde an: welche ISA-karte will er denn noch verwenden?
sound, netzwerk oder grafik  ?

am ISA-bus liegt es nicht, daß sich xp nicht installieren lässt.
(auf meinem asus p3b-f lief damals xp, und das hatte ISA)


----------



## Goldfinger (11. August 2010)

*AW: Suche möglichkeit ISA Steckkarte und Win XP zu nutzen*

Es handelt sich um eine Diagnosekarte für den KFZ Bereich. 
Die Installation startet garnicht erst. Es wird von CD gestartet und dann passiert garnichts mehr. Bild bleibt schwarz


----------



## Lexx (11. August 2010)

*AW: Suche möglichkeit ISA Steckkarte und Win XP zu nutzen*

aha, interessant.. 

also es wird ja auch nicht nur am XP liegen,
für diese karte brauchst du software und treiber.
wenn die noch aus ISA-zeiten stammen, "sehe ich schwarz".
für die treiber, die software wird schon noch laufen.

auch schwer zu sagen, wo die karte herstammt, in welcher umgebung sie
vorher gearbeitet hat, und warums jetzt stante pede XP sein muss.. ?

die isa-karte steckt bei installationsversuch schon im slot ?


----------



## Goldfinger (11. August 2010)

*AW: Suche möglichkeit ISA Steckkarte und Win XP zu nutzen*

Den Treiber für XP habe ich schon. Die Karte war bereits im Slot. Ich werde die aber mal rausnehmen und nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Psytis (11. August 2010)

*AW: Suche möglichkeit ISA Steckkarte und Win XP zu nutzen*

kann mir nur vorstellen dass bei der installation Win versucht dafür irgendwas zu installieren bzw daten zu suchen. würde das ganze mal ohne der karte versuchen zu installieren.


----------



## Goldfinger (11. August 2010)

*AW: Suche möglichkeit ISA Steckkarte und Win XP zu nutzen*

Währe natürlich möglich. Ich werde das morgen mal Testen.
 Danke erstmal


----------



## Gast20140710 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Suche möglichkeit ISA Steckkarte und Win XP zu nutzen*

hast du eventuell ein anderes board mit ISA rumliegen?
evtl liegt es echt nciht an der karte, sondern generell am board.

bzgl der ISA -> PCI adapter: erfahrungsgemäß funktioniert so was fast nie vernünftig


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2010)

*AW: Suche möglichkeit ISA Steckkarte und Win XP zu nutzen*

KFZ-Diagnose geht doch inzwischen eh alles per USB+(Steuerkonsole+)Normstecker .


----------



## Goldfinger (11. August 2010)

*AW: Suche möglichkeit ISA Steckkarte und Win XP zu nutzen*



Horst_von_Spack0r schrieb:


> hast du eventuell ein anderes board mit ISA rumliegen?
> evtl liegt es echt nciht an der karte, sondern generell am board.
> 
> bzgl der ISA -> PCI adapter: erfahrungsgemäß funktioniert so was fast nie vernünftig



Ein anderes Board mit ISA habe ich nicht mehr.
Das die Adapter nicht richtig funktionieren habe ich auch schon gelesen. Allerdings waren die Berichte von 2002 oder älter. Hätte ja sein können das es danach bessere gab.

@nfsgame: Mein Kumpel beschäftigt sich hauptsächlich mit alten Autos. Dafür ist die Karte genau richtig. Zumal man die Diagnosekarten nicht einfach so kaufen kann und wenn dann sind die extrem teuer.


----------



## Goldfinger (13. August 2010)

*AW: Suche möglichkeit ISA Steckkarte und Win XP zu nutzen*

Habs hinbekommen. Ich habe die Diagnosekarte, Floppy und Netzwekkarte abgeklemmt.
Es hat zwar ne weile gedauert aber dann lief die Installationsroutine an.
Danke


----------

